# Nikon and Canon to lose 50% market share to Fuji?



## SquarePeg (May 12, 2018)

this article is all rumor and no documentation. But since we have so much talk about switching to Fuji these days, I thought it was worth a share. 

Is This the End for Canon and Nikon? Rival Predicts 50 Percent Market Share Loss Within Three Years

“An “internal document” from Fujifilm has claimed that Canon and Nikon will lose 50 percent of their market share within three years, while Fujifilm’s market share will climb during the same period.

There are a number of interesting points to come out of this. Firstly, the source is the Fuji Rumors website, so it’s nothing but a rumor right now, as the article's author clearly states. Secondly, I find it curious that there’s no direct link to the actual “internal document” anywhere. It’s hard to cast an unbiased eye over the prediction if we can’t actually see it. Perhaps it’s in Japanese, but I’m sure there are many bilingual people out there.

Further, having lived in Japan for 15 years, it’s not often I see Japanese companies make such bold predictions about direct rivals. It simply isn’t their way. Perhaps the “internal document” came from international offices, but as we have no link to it, we simply don’t know.

Finally, the implication is that Canon’s and Nikon’s tardiness in entering the mirrorless market will be the catalyst for such a dramatic fall. Personally, I just can’t see it. As a Canon user for over 15 years, waiting another year or so for a high-end Canon mirrorless system to hit the market is of no great concern to me. My Canon 5D Mark IV is doing a perfect job for me now and I’ve never been busier, or happier with my work.

Perhaps Sony or Fuji may be at the forefront of the mirrorless market now, but I have no doubt the likes of Canon and Nikon will pretty quickly catch up when they do eventually jump on board, albeit a bit late. In the meantime, I’m happy to wait and watch.

But predicting a 50 percent market loss for the two giants within three years? It’s a big call. What do you think? And if you’re a Canon or Nikon owner, are you going to make the switch to a mirrorless system with another brand soon or just wait until a mirrorless system from Canon or Nikon becomes available?

I’d love to hear your thoughts in the comments below.”


----------



## otherprof (May 13, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> this article is all rumor and no documentation. But since we have so much talk about switching to Fuji these days, I thought it was worth a share.
> 
> Is This the End for Canon and Nikon? Rival Predicts 50 Percent Market Share Loss Within Three Years
> 
> ...


I’m looking forward to all that Nikon glass coming on the used market at great prices.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 13, 2018)

I don't know. It would seem to me that if Nikon comes out with a dynamite mirrorless system, it would slow them down. Nikon sells a lot of D500 and D850's for good reason, they are fantastic camera's. Plus they have a pretty good share on the entry level DSLR'S. Fujifilm would have a lot of ground to make up even without a Nikon mirrorless system. I suppose the same could be said with Canon but I don't follow them at all. Fujifilm will probably come out with a lower priced, medium format camera. From what I heard, it looks like an oversized X-Pro 2. But at the end of the day, it's an uphill battle for them. I don't think Fuji rumor site has that much credibility, just saying.


----------



## cgw (May 13, 2018)

Think you need some quotes around the verbatim repro of the article, OK?

It's clickbait. Sources requiring anonymity, unnamed/internal sources, documents "obtained" from famously unleaky sources: all that's catnip for us.

Thom Hogan has some thoughts on Nikon's tightrope act with a MILC system:

The Problem for Canon and Nikon | Sans Mirror | Thom Hogan

Personally, I'm dubious about Nikon's ability to roll-out a MILC system that depends on yet another lens mount and/or a trouble-free adapter for F-mount glass. That said, I don't believe Fuji will seize that sort of market share. Love the system but realize it's not for everyone.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (May 29, 2018)

Here's Sony's plan/opinion:

"Sony reveals camera strategy: aims to be the top camera brand by 2021"
Published (DPreview) May 23, 2018, Damien Demolder

Sony reveals camera strategy: aims to be the top camera brand by 2021

It seems to me that every company probably has its own plan or opinion that likely expresses what would be their own best interest and hopes.  About the only thing that seems fairly clear is that there will be mirrorless cameras from Nikon and Canon fairly soon.


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I’d love to hear your thoughts in the comments below.”


Fujifilm CAN be a player, but IMO, it won't be due to mirrorless cameras.  

Fujifilm has something the big two do not: flexibility.  They COULD be a leader in photographic technology if only they would.  There are some significant holes in the current offerings from Canon and Nikon that are simply asking to be filled.  By anybody.  By a company that is flexible and forward-thinking.  By a company that is not ham-strung by corporate decrepitude.


----------

